# Hey Everyone, My First Sketch!



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

its alot better than anything i could do i cant draw


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww thanx 
hmm du u like anime? or cartoon? y dont you try and do a cartoon style or anime style horse? you might surprise yourself


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

i have but they still all look awfull


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

looks great i wish i could draw like that. i'm ok but not as good as my friend. *she sold all of her paintings to raise money for a very very nice dressage saddle* i thought that was smart, so now i try to draw and paint as good as her.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww cheers  hmmm Id like a new saddle, a nice dressage one but like A. i cant draw tht good for sellin, B. I dnt do dressage. C Id actualy need a horse in the first place. lol sounds kwl tho


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

I draw horses myself and for a first time drawing of a horse that is really good. You don't even want to know what mine looked like. If you'd like a few tips the best one I can give is don't draw from mind (though I'm not sure how you drew this one) The best drawings come from studying a picture or a live subject. Another suggestion would to be trying circles even. Do the ears as ovals and do a rough sketch first and then add detail. It makes a lot of difference. Don't be afraid to be messy. As long as you use pencil anything can be errased but one thing my art teacher told me was to try to never erase, at least until after you had it done then you could erase the messy spots.

I hope this helps ^.^

-Keep up the good work


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey thanx for the compliment Lipizzangirl!  
Yea, this one was draw partialy from mind (I saw a pic and then tried to memorize it rather than properly study it oops  ) Oh well. Thanx for the tips, yea they realy help me  Im paranoid of being a bit messy, it has to be "perfect" (no smudges or random lines) all way through lol I need to get outa that habbit! Ill try to relax a bit more when I draw. And yes, I seem to have forgotten that an eraser can be used anytime and that wen used finely, pencil can be easily rubbed out at the end. Thanx loads for the help  what drawing have you done? (cant remember if Ive seen them up here.... if youve posted any.... if you have and I have commented then I have a realy shocking memory.... if you havnt posted any then may we have a look if you wouldnt mind? Im curious about seeing different peoples artwork  ) XxX


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually just posted some. I joined today so you wouldn't have seen them. I have more on my other computer but can't find my floppy but I'll get one from my bf and have those up by tomarrow hopefully.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh wicked, *goes and loox*...
.....
..
.....
*bck*
Oh kyewl there ace, I luv the split personality one (hoping i have gone to the right persons gallery lol) very kwl! I like your artwork  
The equine eye is kwl too, I wish my drawings could be as full of life but they look quite plain, goes back to the "be messy" thing though... that would liven them up a bit! btw is that your horse you have the pic of? if so hes very cute ^.^


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you! Yes those were my drawings and I should have more up tomarrow hopefully. Unfortunately I myself do not have a horse. I never have but I really want one. Socrates, the one I have the pic of and my avi, is not my horse but I do have a special bond with him. His owner has a lot of other horses and once I can save enough money and have enough experience she may let me buy him. I'm also hoping that she'll allow me to at least lease or borrow him next year for the Equestrian Team.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't have a horse either  
I did once but I had a bad experience with her and only kept her for a week. I don't think I'll be getting another for a while, Ive got my exams, 6th form, possibly uni? a member of the male species I realy like but don't go out with and so am trying to persue :wink: 
I do however work at my stables once a fornight on a Sunday, and I go riding up there every Sunday, so I get plenty of experience with horses.
It's great that you may get to buy Socrates, he looks gorgeous! 
I hope you get to lease him next year, that would be ace  
The equestrian team? do you mean big time competing or like a stable team or something? (sorry I'm not very good with competition, the only ones Ive been in are local Shire foal shows!  )


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

No the Equestrian Team is for High School. I go to South Albany but unfortunately we don't have one so I'll have to join the other school's team. I was worried a little while wondering where I would keep him but now my boyfriend is renting a house with a barn in the back and letting me use it!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww thats ace  Wish I had a bf with a very convienient barn. unfortunately, i neither have the barn nor the bf so Im a lil stuck  Oh well, my day will come! XxX


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I know. He doesn't have the house yet but I'm really hoping that he gets it. Luckily it doesn't sound like I have to battle his friends for the barn. I just told them I wanted it and they were ok.


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

You did really good for your first time!!!!! I wish I could draw that good.. *I wouldn't mind a nice western saddle..* lol


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hehe cheers  I still cant master the ears properly but hey Im wrking on it lol! Id LOVE to have all western equipment if i Had a horse, Itd look and feel so kool!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

That's really good, especially for a first sketch! An ear suggestion: look at some pictures of horses/horse heads and see the shape of the ears. They are usually pretty delicate and in many pictures curve inwards at the tips. Another thing- about the eyes. Again, if you look at pictures it usually helps with shading. Your picture is REALLY good!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

That drawing is really good. I can't draw worth jack.lol


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

That's really very good for your first time drawing a horse! I didn't get near that for a long, long time, sadly. xD
The biggest suggestion I can give you is use references and get around horses. There is nothing like seeing how a horse is built up close and personal, in real life. My drawings improved ten fold once I got my own horse and was around them nearly every day. 
Plus, practice, practice, practice. If you keep working at it and doing that well (especially once you get some reference photos or draw from life) than you'll be one of the best in no time! Best of luck, and I can't wait to see some more as time goes on.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm a big art person so I'm gonna critique. It's VERY good for a first time. I'd pay lots of attention to the shading. You did very good with not making the outline of the horse darker than the shading which is something most people don't get until a LOT later. So very good job on that 

Try and make your shading more blended together rather than sharp lines, unless that's truly how it was in the picture. I'm guessing, as with most equine pictures, there's a ton of subtle color change and shading involved which can get pretty confusing. What I try to do is imagine the picture in greyscale and think about how it would look if there was no color. Like, what would be darker. (I'm assuming this was referenced from a picture?)

Very very nice job on the bit/bridle. Good attention to detail.

As for the ears, horse ears are wider at the base and finely curved towards the top. Sometimes lightly taking your pencil and tracing over the picture helps to get the idea of the shape of the line your pencil should make when you replicate it on paper. 

The forelock is a bit..blocky. Try making quick strokes to replicate the look of individual hairs. A tip I have is that just because there are tons and tons of hair strokes, you don't have to draw each one; just enough to get the point across. 

Overall it is a FANTASTIC first try. Good job!

PS: I personally think you got the big hunter look you were going for rather than a pony look.


----------

